# Big Tobacco - $CAMS, LIE$, and TIE$



## Alex (14/9/15)

*Published on Sep 11, 2015*
We sat down with David Goerlitz, former Winston model turned anti-smoking advocate. He's pissed off and ready to tell the TRUTH about big tobacco and their shady past.

Follow Dave's blog at www.formerwinstonman.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## johan (14/9/15)

Thanks @Alex, that will be interesting to watch (marked for viewing later).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (15/9/15)

Alex said:


> *Published on Sep 11, 2015*
> We sat down with David Goerlitz, former Winston model turned anti-smoking advocate. He's pissed off and ready to tell the TRUTH about big tobacco and their shady past.
> 
> Follow Dave's blog at www.formerwinstonman.com



Excellent as usual @Alex Let me say as an American I'm outraged but not surprised. I have contacted my representative on the situation but unfortunately do not expect things to change for the better in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MJ INC (15/9/15)

Big tobacco has too much money and too much power because of it. Going to take a lot to ever change that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

